# 06 Altima SE wheels



## Fitty (Nov 6, 2005)

Does anyone know if the factory alloys on the 06 SE 3.5 are the same as those on the 05? I have a bent one and the online sources only go to 05. They look exactly the same. Just want to be sure before I order one.


----------



## nismo3.5 (Oct 25, 2005)

xactly the same bro...


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

^ he's right. what did you hit man.. those wheels are nearly impossible to bend.


----------



## nismo3.5 (Oct 25, 2005)

now you have a reason to get a new set of "different" rims, forget buying the stocks !!


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

but then again.. aftermarkets are not as tough as stock


----------



## Fitty (Nov 6, 2005)

Actually this was my son's car, until his insurance went to $800 a month. Now it's my car.  He hit SOMETHING. One wheel for $200 is all I can afford. I'm loving it by the way. Damn near as fast as my '93 5.0 Mustang coupe which was bone stock. What happened to it you ask? My son totalled it. He's doing much better now by the way.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## nismo3.5 (Oct 25, 2005)

if it'll help in any way, ebay has one rim off of a 3.5 SE that is going for 150. just type in Altima rims and scroll through it, you'll find it. this might sound stupid, but have you checked up with your insurance to see if they could cover it witout rates rising?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

its really not worth doing an insurance claim on it.. unless you have a zero deductible policy... most deductibles are 500 dollars..


----------



## Fitty (Nov 6, 2005)

Yeah, if it were covered, I have $500 deductibles on both comp and collision.


----------



## Fitty (Nov 6, 2005)

nismo3.5 said:


> if it'll help in any way, ebay has one rim off of a 3.5 SE that is going for 150. just type in Altima rims and scroll through it, you'll find it. this might sound stupid, but have you checked up with your insurance to see if they could cover it witout rates rising?


Thanks a lot. I went ahead and bought that one. I had already looked on Ebay briefly, but got tired of scrolling. I had found one at wheelsandcaps.com for $200 but I don't think that included shipping. Plus it may have been a replica, I'm not sure. This is a used factory wheel for sure and that's what I want.

Thanks again.


----------

